# [solved]Prüfen, welche Programme mit welchem GCC kompiliert?

## Marlo

Hallo @,

ich habe da im Zusammenhang mit einem Howto ein   Problem in der Identifizierung von Programmen, die mit GCC 3.xx oder 4.xx kompiliert wurden. Anlässe hierzu gibt es einige, hier geht es konkret um kqemu.

Also, gibt es eine Prüfmöglichkeit um zu erkennen, welche Programme mit welchem GCC kompiliert wurden?

Damit man zielgerichtet die Programme neu, mit dem richtigen GCC, kompilieren kann, wenn vorher etwas schiefgelaufen war.

Danke 

Ma

[Edit: Entschuldigung für den etwas fehlerhaften Link, der sollte eigentlich genau auf den bestimmten Beitrag im Thread gesetzt werden, was wir nicht gelungen ist. Gründe sind mir unbekannt. (?)]Last edited by Marlo on Tue Nov 21, 2006 5:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

im falle kqemu sollte ein modinfo <modul> hilfreich sein, da es sich ja hier um ein kernel-modul handelt

----------

## blu3bird

Probier: 

```
strings -a /bin/bash | grep GCC
```

----------

## Marlo

 *firefly wrote:*   

> im falle kqemu sollte ein modinfo <modul> hilfreich sein, da es sich ja hier um ein kernel-modul handelt

 

die Ausgabe von:

modinfo kqemu ergibt

```

 modinfo kqemu

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r2-md5/misc/kqemu.ko

license:        Proprietary

vermagic:       2.6.18-gentoo-r2-md5 mod_unload K8 REGPARM gcc-4.1

depends:

parm:           major:int

```

Danke für den Tipp firefly.

Aber ich dachte eher an eine Situation, in der man mit den verschiedenen GCCs herumjonglieren musste, um ein lauffähiges System zu haben. Dabei kann / muss es passieren, dass man hinterher nicht mehr genau weiss, welche Programme hat man nun mit welchem GCC kompiliert. Um nun Rückwirkend das System wieder stabil zu bekommen, dachte ich an eine Möglichkeit um zu sehen, welche Programme "generell" mit welchem GCC kompiliert wurden. Deine Lösung zeigt genau die Information auf die ich brauche! Leider müsste man das für "tausend" Programme einzeln machen.

 *fblu3bird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probier:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

OK, fblu3bird, dein Tipp zeigt mir 

```
 strings -a /bin/bash | grep GCC

GCC: (GNU) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

GCC: (GNU) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)

....

```

in einer,leider, unendlichen Reihenfolge.

Aber ich denke, aus der Kombination der beiden Lösungsmöglichkeiten ist etwas zu machen.

Wie kann das gehen?

Danke an euch

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Treborius

ich verstehe zwar nun das problem nicht mehr wirklich, aber würde es nicht ein

script tun, was mit equery alle pakete durchgeht, und dann mit "fblu3bird"s methode

nen bissl sort und uniq, das sollte doch die ausgabe bringen, oder?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Wie kann das gehen?

 

Mit Bash und ein wenig Scripting  :Question:   :Cool: 

Hilft dir sowas?

```
for a in `find /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin -type f`;do echo -n "$a - ";strings -a $a |grep GCC|sort -u;done
```

STiGMaTa

----------

## Earthwings

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  Problem
> 
> [...]
> 
> [Edit: Entschuldigung für den etwas fehlerhaften Link, der sollte eigentlich genau auf den bestimmten Beitrag im Thread gesetzt werden, was wir nicht gelungen ist. Gründe sind mir unbekannt. (?)]

 

Der Link zeigte auf https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=editpost&p=3730154

posting.php ist der phpbb-Teil zum Erstellen und Editieren von Beiträgen, d.h. der Link funktioniert nur, wenn du (Marlo) eingeloggt ist oder sonst jemand, der deinen Beitrag editieren darf (Moderatoren).

Benutz stattdessen https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3730154.html#3730154 bzw. besser mit bbcode 

```
[post=3730154]beliebiger Link Text[/post]
```

Den Link bzw. die Beitrags-ID erhältst du über den Bild-Link (das Papier-Icon) links neben "Posted: $Datum" bei jedem Beitrag.

----------

## nikaya

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Den Link bzw. die Beitrags-ID erhältst du über den Bild-Link (das Papier-Icon) links neben "Posted: $Datum" bei jedem Beitrag.

 

Lool,so einfach.Und ich suche immer im Quellcode rum.

Aber schön dass es mal erwähnt wurde.Merci.

----------

## Marlo

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hilft dir sowas?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

DANKE!

Das ist genau das was ich brauche. Herzlichen Dank STiGMaTa_ch; du bist genial!   :Very Happy: 

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Earthwings wrote wrote:*   
> 
> Den Link bzw. die Beitrags-ID erhältst du über den Bild-Link (das Papier-Icon) links neben "Posted: $Datum" bei jedem Beitrag.
> ...

 

Da kann ich Doe John nur beipflichten!

Merci und 

Grüße

Ma

----------

